# Problem mit Installtion bei "Geben Sie die Domain an (z.B. xyz.de):"



## nedodu (5. Nov. 2008)

*Tachin zusammen.*

Bin jetzt bei dem Schritt wo kommt _"Geben Sie die Domain an (z.B. xyz.de):"_, nun ich bin noch ein Anfänger, wenn ich eine meiner Domains angebe kommt ungültig, muss ich die erst auf den Server routen oder wie geht das? Frei lassen geht nicht, oder 

Danke.

*PS.:* Wollte einen Satz markieren (mit Rechtsklick) und bin dann wieder ins Hauptverzeichnis, echt komisch - komme ich jetzt wieder rein oder muss ich alles neu machen? Falls ja alles löschen und neu, oder einfach das ./setup wieder starten?


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Wenn Du das Setup abgebrochen hast, dann musst Du sicherstellen dass die Verzechnisse /root/ispconfig und /home/admispconfig gelöscht sind, bevor Du das setup nochmal startest.

Zu Deiner ersten Frage. Die Domain die Du dort angibst, muss bereits auf Deinen Server verweisen. Wenn das noch nicht der Fall ist, dann kannst Du auch host leer lassen und bei Domain nochmal die IP angeben.


----------



## nedodu (7. Nov. 2008)

Okay hab es gelöscht aber der Server war trotzdem schon i.A... Danach ging die Installation garnicht mehr, hab ihn jetzt neu aufgesetzt, jetzt läufts.  Thx... Allerdings finde ich den Aufbau etwas unlogisch, ich versteht nicht wie ich einen FTP-User (für mich) anlegen kann, das sieht irgendwie komisch aus (so leer/ohne Optionen)

Ist das normal? Wie kann ich einen anlegen/wo gibts ein HowTo?


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

FTP User anlegen siehe ISPConfig erste Schritte Anleitung:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ispconfig-2x-erste-schritte/



> Wie kann ich einen anlegen/wo gibts ein HowTo?


Bitte immer erstmal auf ispconfig.de oder ispconfig.org unter Dokumentation nachsehen


----------



## nedodu (8. Nov. 2008)

Hab ich gemacht, aber für mich (also für ich sach mal "Hauptdomain" finde ich die Funktion nicht, bzw. check nicht wie das geht  Also für eine Kunde-Domains gings ohne Probleme.

Wichtiger Nachtrag: Ich denke ein neues Thema lohnt sich nicht deswegen; hab das PlugIn phpMyAdmin installiert, aber was sind die Login-Daten für MiCh (den admin) und für die Kunden? Thx. Komme nur mit Admin (und ohne Passwort rein) kann dann aber nichts anlegen.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

> Wichtiger Nachtrag: Ich denke ein neues Thema lohnt sich nicht deswegen; hab das PlugIn phpMyAdmin installiert, aber was sind die Login-Daten für MiCh (den admin) und für die Kunden? Thx. Komme nur mit Admin (und ohne Passwort rein) kann dann aber nichts anlegen.


Für Dich: User root und das Passwort hast Du selbst bei der Installation der mysql DB angegeben.

Für Deine Kunden. Den Benutzernamen udn das Passwort, welches Du beim erstellen der Mysql datenabnk angegeben hast.


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

*Aso, thx.* Son' Witzbold hat etwas ganz anderes erzählt, deswegen die Frage. 

*EDIT:*

*Leider* versteh ich aber immer noch nicht wie ich für MICH (die Domain mit der ich _ISPConfig_ installiert habe) einen FTP-Benutzer anlegen kann 

	
	
		
		
	


	



Das hier im Abschnitt _2.7.2_ kann ich doch garnicht machen, da meine Domain mit der ich _ISPConfig_ installiert habe nicht aufgelistet ist. -< Blick nicht durch ...
*
2-Frage:* Warum sieht man die hochgeladenen Dateien erst wenn man dem Kunden Admin-Rechte gibt? Er gibt für mich keinen Sinn, außerdem er soll/darf keine Admin-Rechte haben sondern nur Kunden-rechte


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2008)

1) Lege eine Webseite an.
2) Ohne Admin Rechte kann der Kunde keine Dateein in sein Web hochladen.


----------



## nedodu (10. Nov. 2008)

*2)* Hat der Kunde dann "echte" Admin-Rechte so das er sich und andere auch löschen kann? Im Kasten steht _"Max. ein User kann den Status Admin haben."_ heißt das max. 1 Kunde kann was hochladen 

*THx-*


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2008)

> *2)* Hat der Kunde dann "echte" Admin-Rechte so das er sich und andere auch löschen kann?


das würde wohl recht wenig sinn machen 



> Im Kasten steht _"Max. ein User kann den Status Admin haben."_ heißt das max. 1 Kunde kann was hochladen


Nein. Ein Admin User pro Webseite.


----------



## nedodu (10. Nov. 2008)

Tja, dass dacht ich auch  Gut das es nicht so ist. Es wäre für die nächste Version schön wenn gleich steht "Ein Admin User pro Webseite." (damit solche fragen garnicht erst aufkommen).. ISPConfig ist ohne Frage cool, aber denn Aufbau finde ich echt naja, könnte sich ja ein kleinen Tick an Plesk/Confixx orientieren das wäre schon schön auch für wechsel.

thx für die info


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2008)

Du legst den Admin unter der Webseite an, also ergibt sich das meines Erachtens ´von selbst  Ich halte nicht viel vom Aufbau von Plesk und Confixx, deswegen hat ISPConfig einen anderen Aufbau und wird sich auch nicht an Plesk oder Confixx orientiren. Wenn Du Plesk lieber magst, dann bleib doch dabei. Es zwingt Dich niemand, ISPConfig zu nehmen


----------



## nedodu (11. Nov. 2008)

*Was ist an Plesk & Confixx so schlecht?*


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2008)

Plesk und Confixx machen es dem technisch nicht versierten Nutzer in vielen Bereuchen unnötig schwer und kompliziert, da er vielfach erst die Zusammenhänge der einzelnen Linux Daemons kennen muss um seinen Webspace erfolgreich selbst zu konfigurieren. Nicht umsonst setzen alle großen Hoster bei shared Hosting paketen (z.b. einsundeins, strato etc.) auf Eigenentwicklungen und geben plesk nur als Dreingabe bei root servern dazu.


----------



## nedodu (11. Nov. 2008)

*Aso.* Das macht Sinn  Würde es als Zusatz nett finden wenn ISPConfig die Linux Daemons auflistet, damit man nicht immer SSH starten muss...


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig Listet doch unter Services alle Daemons und deren Status auf, die es konfigurieren kann.


----------



## nedodu (11. Nov. 2008)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, meine die Prozesse die aktiv sind, und ggf. die Option diese zu killen, neu starten etc. (hab unterwegs oft kein SSH^^). Eh ist ja auch egal...

*Steht schon fest wann ISPConfig in der 3 Version fertig ist?*


----------

